

MIT Lecture Browser:  Finds keywords so that students can efficiently review lectures. - amichail
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/19747/

======
oPerrin
This falls into a class of technologies which can be described thus: It would
be awesome if it worked but probably won't.

On 15 search queries which I regularly perform on Google Scholar (e.g. QED,
fMRI, Feynman, Jeff Hawkins etc.) I got zero useful results. The one hit on
Feynman for example was a false positive.

While I really enjoyed their UI and watching the transcript follow along with
the speech (play a video to see this happen) the accuracy was so low on all
the key concept terms that I can't imagine how it would be useful at this
level.

~~~
amichail
An audio recaptcha should fix that.

